# John Grass Woodturning - Philadelphia



## Nature Man (Mar 21, 2017)

Was reading a woodworking book from 1991 that mentioned the John Grass Woodturning Company in Philadelphia, PA. The book showed workers using equipment from the late 1800s, and mentioned that it was still in operation. So, being the inquisitive person that I am, I researched it on the Internet to see if it was still open. Well, it closed in about 2003, but is trying to be preserved by The Center for Wood in Art in Philadelphia. Is anyone familiar with either John Grass or the Center for Wood in Art, or have visited them? Chuck

Here is a link to the John Grass Woodturning:

https://centerforartinwood.org/johngrass/index.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 21, 2017)

Now that's cool! I'll have to look into it more when I got time but thanks for sharing it!


----------

